# Plz rate my tune



## Anton

See below for my tune

Here it is:

It is about 4 minutes long, and is my first serious work. What dyou think?

Is it OK?


----------



## Daniel

A neat piece.  For violin, guitar and choir?...or did my eqipment play wrong? If yes, what is the text about?

Greetings, 
Daniel


----------



## Anton

???


----------



## Daniel

So tell us something about the piece. 

NOTIFICATION: I would appreciate to put your comments in one posts. I had to merge them, and I deleted the wrong attached file. 

Thank you.


----------



## Anton

(sob) Well, I have a confession to make (sob)

This is my sons, he is 11 years old. He has been composing for less than a year.


----------



## Quaverion

hmmm? :mellow:


----------



## Anton

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Oct 20 2004, 02:39 PM
> *hmmm? :mellow:
> [snapback]2566[/snapback]​*


What i mean is this is my sons piece!


----------



## Daniel

That is nice! So does he play any instruments? And how did he come to composing?


----------



## Anton

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 20 2004, 05:32 PM
> *That is nice! So does he play any instruments? And how did he come to composing?
> [snapback]2569[/snapback]​*


He plays the violin and really he came around to composing after he came up with a tune, he wrote it down so we bought him noteworthy composer and he has loved doing it ever since!


----------



## Daniel

Yea, keep encouraging him!!!


----------



## baroque flute

Sorry, guys, that I have not been commenting on any of your pieces here.  My computer won't let me hear any of them; I have tried several times.  I will listen and comment when I can get that fixed! I couldn't compose a note when I was 11 though--congratulations! B)


----------



## 009

Does your son play any keyboard instrument?
Learning a keyboard instrument will be beneficial to his future composing needs. 
Well done!


----------



## Anton

> _Originally posted by DW_@Oct 27 2004, 05:29 PM
> *Does your son play any keyboard instrument?
> Learning a keyboard instrument will be beneficial to his future composing needs.
> Well done!
> [snapback]2649[/snapback]​*


He doesn't play a keyboard but a thought for the future...


----------

